# How To Find Owner of a Vehicle by License Plate# ?



## Jeffery

Is there any legit web site to find the owner of a vehicle by the license plate number? I want to know the owner of a black Dodge Ram Pickup Truck, *Wisconsin plate number GC2714*. Last night, at work, that vehicle double parked and blocked me in for 3 hours. I called the police but the truck disappeared before the police arrived. The owner of that truck may be a co-worker of mine. So for my own knowledge, and for my police report, I would like to know who that truck belonged to.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

You can't look it up, but the police can.
All you have to do is give them the number.

They may or may not share the information with you.
I also wouldn't be posting it on a public forum.


----------



## Jeffery

Since this was not an emergency, the police did not arrive in time to see the incident.
And they can not just take my word to look up the plate number.


----------



## Jeffery

There is a website called Search Quarry that will look up a license plate number for a small fee.
But I don't know if that website is safe and legitimate.


----------



## Tnff319

Jeffery said:


> Since this was not an emergency, the police did not arrive in time to see the incident.
> And they can not just take my word to look up the plate number.


You know the police won't take the report or you are assuming?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Jeffery said:


> And they can not just take my word to look up the plate number.


Sure they can.
You're the witness making the report.

It would help had you taken pictures though.


----------



## Darren

Someone on a tow truck driver page mentioned they subscribe to a service. I'm not sure if that's for repos or not. I have a question in asking for a link. There are ways of getting that just like SS numbers. The police may not be the route.


----------



## Nevada

Bearfootfarm said:


> Sure they can.
> You're the witness making the report.


I know that in my state the police have to personally witness a speeding violation. I assume that a parking violation is the same.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Nevada said:


> I know that in my state the police have to personally witness a speeding violation. I assume that a parking violation is the same.


They would have to see it in order to issue a citation or make an arrest.
They wouldn't have to see the crime to take the report and run the tags.

It only takes them a few minutes. They enter the tag into their computer and it's checked against the DOT database. It will give them the name and address of the registered owner as well as the make, year, VIN number and model of the vehicle.

They can then run that name to see if there are outstanding warrants.

The "10 codes" for those would be 10-27, 10-28 and 10-29


----------



## Danaus29

In Ohio the police won't issue citations on private property but they might respond faster to a complaint about illegal detention. 

Ask the security office where you work. They might have the incident on video and let you know who the culprit is. If they have a towing contract they can have a vehicle towed for you. Or if you drive a large POS you can just "gently" push the offending vehicle out of your way.


----------



## MELQ

License plate information is for law enforcement only. Even if they did run the plate ,they are not allowed to tell you who the plates come back to


----------



## M5farm

Why wouldn't you go back into work and question who was blocking you in? 3 hours is a long time to search for owner. Where were you when owner moved the truck . If I was waiting for him to move so I could leave I would have been sitting in the middle of his hood.


----------



## Hiro

License plate date isn't just for law enforcement. No idea about your website. But, PI's access license plate info, ad agencies, insurance companies access it. But, they pay an annual fee. I suspect there are online companies that can look it up for you for a fee. 

A pair of needle nose pliers is handy to keep a vehicle immobilized for future reference.


----------



## hunter63

Soooo.Does happen every day?.....or a one shot deal.
If it was just this once...seems a bit excessive to go thru all the trouble?


----------



## MELQ

sorry I should have worded my answer differently. you cannot call a law enforcement agency and ask then to run a license plate to get information - that info is given to law enforcement only. In Illinois ( not sure about any other state )you can request information through the SOS office but 
non-exempt entities (not representing a law enforcement agency, governmental agency, financial institution, attorney, insurer, employer, automobi le associated business) will not be provided with any personal identification information unless they have notarized consent from the vehicle owner


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Hiro said:


> But, PI's access license plate info, ad agencies, insurance companies access it.


They are all licensed by the state. 
I really don't think ad agencies have any access at all.
The average person doesn't have access to the DOT database.


----------



## catsboy

Bearfootfarm said:


> They would have to see it in order to issue a citation or make an arrest.
> They wouldn't have to see the crime to take the report and run the tags.
> 
> It only takes them a few minutes. They enter the tag into their computer and it's checked against the DOT database. It will give them the name and address of the registered owner as well as the make, year, VIN number and model of the vehicle.
> 
> They can then run that name to see if there are outstanding warrants.
> 
> The "10 codes" for those would be 10-27, 10-28 and 10-29



10-4


----------



## haypoint

In Michigan, it is called LEIN. Police have access. When I worked at the prison a few employees had access to LEIN. But it listed who was inquiring and the reason. The State Police checked usage closely.
If presented the right way, your local Cop could look it up and call the owner, " I received a complaint that you double parked and I was just calling to inform you of the complaint. I won't be issuing a ticket, because it is currently just hearsay."


----------



## Hiro

Bearfootfarm said:


> They are all licensed by the state.
> I really don't think ad agencies have any access at all.
> The average person doesn't have access to the DOT database.


NC used to sell access to their DMV/license plate database. I haven't lived there in a while, so I cannot speak to their current policy.


----------



## Mickie3

MELQ said:


> License plate information is for law enforcement only. Even if they did run the plate ,they are not allowed to tell you who the plates come back to


Am thinking that may depend on where you are at. License info is public record, so at worst, you go to court house with said number in hand and look up the info listed for the tag. VIN numbers are also not exactly what you call private, either.


----------



## Mickie3

Just found a site that has the following info FREE about the truck:

*2006 Dodge Ram 1500 Laramie / SLT / ST / Sport / TRX4*

Style / Body: *Quad Cab 4D*
Engine: *5.7L V8 SFI

*
That is from the experian site, autocheck. They have info by Vin & by license number, so if they can sell the data, its public info, not private.


----------



## MELQ

Mickie3 said:


> Am thinking that may depend on where you are at. License info is public record, so at worst, you go to court house with said number in hand and look up the info listed for the tag. VIN numbers are also not exactly what you call private, either.


the owners personal information can't be given out to the public ( in Illinois at least )


----------



## Danaus29

Can't get it in Ohio either, even if they damage your vehicle in a hit and run.


----------



## Mickie3

Looks like Experian has found a way around your state "laws", probably under the threat of using FOI laws (Freedom Of Information). Hard to hide or keep under wraps much in the way of gub'ment records with those laws on the books. National Security is one of the exemptions and doubt that car info is anywhere around that neighborhood, though in some cases, very well could be.


----------

